# Some good deals on Splitboards right now



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Some private sellers are offering pretty decent prices on splits.

Supposedly a brand new Rome White Room 158. Full voile kit with skins. $700. That is a great deal if it's true.

A Venture Storm 167 for $650. Sounds like it's lightly used. Does not say if you get skins, or hardware. 

I don't know about the Whiteroom but I have no reason to believe it's a crappy board. Rome is decent enough.

The Storm is a great deck without a doubt.

Thought someone might be interested here. Splits are getting more popular.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Do want that Venture. It's a little big for me, but still manageable.

Just don't have the fun money for it right now though.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Wha? It's not like you are getting married or anything...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

LOL!

Yeah, new snowboarding gear this season is probably out. Especially since she wants to start up. Probably gonna be grabbing her a used board and bindings as soon as the fall CL market gets cranking. Got her a pair of boots on clearance a couple weeks ago.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Well good luck with that one. 

I tried to get the wife into it. It's just not really her thing. Early, cold mornings, she strangely finds to be a bowl of suck instead of a good time. :dunno:

Since she doesn't want to put out the effort neither do I, which allows me more time to ride how I like anyway.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I heard that. I took her once and she really enjoyed it. I figure if she actually enjoyed the sick torture that is one's first day on a board she may actually have a chance of sticking with it.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

I managed to get my wife into boarding. The first day torture was endured like a champ. She enjoys it now, but we are at such different levels we don't really board together. Maybe 1 run a day, but when there is sweet pow to be had (most days here) I can't bring myself to spend time on easy groomed slopes. Luckily for me she in pretty independent and is cool with that. She is improving fast and maybe next year we could do more together.


----------

